# Changer le DD interne d'un iMac G4 1.25Ghz



## G4Cube (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac G4 17" 1.25Ghz 2Go Ram 80Go DD
Voila depuis plusieurs jours, je cherche dans tout les forums une information sur le DD interne de mon iMac G4  donc le dernier modèle de 2003..
car je voudrais le changer par un de 500Go plus rapide..

J'ai trouver celui la, iras t'il  ? :http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_829wt_1156

Merci.


----------



## G4Cube (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Et celui-ci est t'il compatible pour mon iMac G4 1.25Ghz ?
Le voici : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:FR:1123#ht_500wt_1413

Merci


----------



## CBi (26 Mars 2013)

N'importe quel disque 3.5 IDE/ATA fera l'affaire.
Soit d'occase, soit neuf par exemple chez OWC 

Au passage, je signale le fil le plus complet sur démontage et mise à jour du Tournesol = 
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522.html


----------



## G4Cube (26 Mars 2013)

OK Merci j'ai trouver celui la...16Mo Cache et 750Go presque neuf : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:FR:1123#ht_500wt_1413

Il va aller dedans ? ^.^ je tien trop a mon iMac G4 Pour y mettre n'importe quoi désoler de mes Question, prudence est mère de sureté 

Merci


----------



## DARKEMUS (31 Mars 2013)

Salut,

J'espère pour toi que tu l'as eu ;-)
Je ne pensais pas que les disques IDE existaient au dessus de 320 gigas.
Tu m'as donné envie de zieuter pour mon G4 AGP :rateau: .
Même si mon objectif, mentionné dans un message précédent, serait de lui adjoindre une carte SATA, car je récupère plus facilement des disques SATA ;-)

Sinon, il me semble que certains macs ne géraient pas les disques de trop grosses capacités.
De mémoire certains vieux imacs ne supportaient pas au dela de 160 Go.

Mais là, attendons la réponse de certains vieux sages ;-)

A plus,

Gilles (et vive la Bourgogne :love.



G4Cube a dit:


> OK Merci j'ai trouver celui la...16Mo Cache et 750Go presque neuf : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:FR:1123#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Il va aller dedans ? ^.^ je tien trop a mon iMac G4 Pour y mettre n'importe quoi désoler de mes Question, prudence est mère de sureté
> 
> Merci


----------



## CBi (31 Mars 2013)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Sinon, il me semble que certains macs ne géraient pas les disques de trop grosses capacités.
> De mémoire certains vieux imacs ne supportaient pas au dela de 160 Go.
> 
> Mais là, attendons la réponse de certains vieux sages ;-)



Je vais donc jouer le vieux sage = 

officiellement, les premiers iMacs G4 ne permettaient pas d'adresser les DD de plus de 128Go, mais le problème s'est résolu par voie logicielle avec l'arrivée de Mac OS 10.2
Donc à condition d'utiliser Jaguar ou ultérieur, pas de soucis avec le Tournesol sur ce plan.


----------



## DARKEMUS (1 Avril 2013)

C'est ce qu'il me semblait pour la capacité ;-)
Merci pour cette piqûre de rappel... qui va me servir pour mon vieux G3.

Merci Vénérable Sage 

A plus,

Gilles.



CBi a dit:


> Je vais donc jouer le vieux sage =
> 
> officiellement, les premiers iMacs G4 ne permettaient pas d'adresser les DD de plus de 128Go, mais le problème s'est résolu par voie logicielle avec l'arrivée de Mac OS 10.2
> Donc à condition d'utiliser Jaguar ou ultérieur, pas de soucis avec le Tournesol sur ce plan.


----------



## CBi (1 Avril 2013)

Pour le vieux G3, et pour les G4 d'avant le Tournesol comme le Cube, il existe une solution logicielle qui marche impeccablement = Speedtools (25$)

Il y a ausai une bidouille logicielle gratuite si on utilise Léopard (expliquée ici en anglais)


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Mes boitiers OWC (j'achète les disques ici) ont toujours été livrée avec Speedtools d'ailleurs ...


----------



## G4Cube (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je donne des Nouvelles, depuis ma 1ère question, j'ai donc Acheter ce Disque Dur 750Go ATA,
J'ai ouvert l'iMac G4, et changer son DD interne, et depuis tout fonctionne parfaitement j'ai bien 750Go Reconnus, et 700 en formater, j'y est installer Léopard 10.5.8 sans peine, il démarre en 
30 Secondes, bluetooth et Wifi opérationnel, J'arrive a lire les vidéo 240p 320P et 480P sur youtube !!! et mes vidéos 720P sur le DD...les 1080P sa marche mais elles saccades ( pas trop sur certaines )
Voici donc la Configuration de mon iMac G4 : 
17"
1.25Ghz
2Go Ram
750Go DD 16Mo cache 7200t/m 
Lecteur Superdrive Neuf
64Mo Vram  ( pas si mal, je fait tourné Rayman 3 a fond, Toki tori 1, World Of Goo, Luxor 1 2 3, Plants vs Zombie, Rubber ninja, Spider-man 2,Tasty planet, SuperTux Kart 3D, Stunt Mania, Ford Racing et Tennis Elbow 2013 et plusieurs écran de Veille 3D, et évidament toutes les animations de Léopard sont Fluides et nettes, aucune saccade !!! )
Wifi, Bluetooth.

Pour ceux qui veulent le faire sans risques...voici ma vidéos que j'ai fait !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biKfw-A9mrY

Sa ma pris 1h30...sans l'installation, 2H avec l'installation..

Depuis il va plus vite et fait moins de bruit, on entend juste le ventilateur.
Voili voilou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------

Et j'en est profité pour Changer le DD de mon G4 Cube par un 80Go sous 10.3.9 et changer la Carte Graphique, la ATI 128 Pro Rage 16Mo par la Radeon 7500 32Mo qui change toute la donne,
Les jeux Vont bien plus vite et les animations de Panther sont sans saccades, ainsi que mes vidéos !!! ( Non HD ^.^)
Rayman 3 Tourne très bien dessus en configuration Moyenne, et saccade très légèrement a fond.
Luxor 1 2 et  3  fonctionne très bien ainsi que Spider-Man 2 et Stunt Mania.

Après j'ai 1Go de Ram....sa aide...

Bien a vous.


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

J'espère que tu as bien pensé à remettre un peu de pâte thermique sur la jointure des caloducs entre la CM et le dessus ...

Bravo, et pense à MPlayer X pour lire la HD.


----------



## G4Cube (5 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Oui pas de soucis j'ai mis de la Pâte thermique Artic Silver une référence aux Etats-Unis !!

J'ai bien enlever l'ancienne avant.

Ok je vais voir sa pour la HD, quoi de plus beau qu'une vidéo HD sur un Magnifique tournesol 

Je vous tien au courant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

Après avoir démarrer mon iMac G4...Surprise, le démarrage n'a pris que 15 Secondes !!!!

Parfois il démarre en 25-30 Secondes, et parfois je vois a peine la Pomme que l'écran bleu, puis le Bureau Apparait 

Surprenant !

Pour ceux qui hésite, faites-le sa vaut vraiment le coup !


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Parfait tout ça, et j'en ai démonté pas mal des Luxos. Et il y a au moins deux versions des endroits où remettre de la pâte


----------



## G4Cube (5 Avril 2013)

Oui il y a Plusieurs manière de faire, tout dépend  du Modèle, Pour MPlayer X  je trouve rien pour mon G4 Leopard :/  Je cherche encore...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------

Je constate qu'il n'y a aucune version de MPlayer X pour Powerpc Léopard,

Il n'y a que pour Snow Léopard Intel. 

Pas Grave j'arrive a lire la 720P une fois la vidéo sur mon DD, et j'arrive presque a l'est lire avec Camino pour G4  en tout cas de 240P a 480P sa passe Nickel !! de tout façon a coter j'ai mon

iMac 21.5 Core I3 16Go 2To ATI RADEON HD 512Mo  ^.^ qui lui lis largement la HD ^.^ et Plus..

Pour ceux qui veulent de l'aide n'hésitez pas  !!  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------

Après quelques Test, l'iMac G4 1.25Ghz ce révèle encore performant sur Youtube avec Safari !!!

Il me Reste 30% de processeur avec une vidéos 360P et iTunes d'ouvert plus préférence système..

Vidéo non Chargée, donc l'iMac Charge encore la vidéo....

Et en 480P lui Reste 10% de libre vidéo également non Chargée entièrement et iTunes d'ouvert.

Sur mes 2Go me reste 1.11Go Libres....

Alors qu'avec Camino pour PowerPC G4 :

Il me Reste 35-40% parfois 42-45%  en 360P sur Youtube vidéo non Chargée, itunes et Préférence système ouverts,

et 15-20% en 480P et me Reste 1.18Go Libre contre 1.11 pour safari !!! on gagne 10% de processeur et 70Mo de mémoire vive !

rajoutez Moniteur Système pour pouvoir voir le CPU et la mémoire 


Je me souvient qu'avec mon Ancien iMac G4 17" y a 2 Ans qui avait 1.25Ghz 1.5Go 160Go avec Leopard, je n'arrivais a peine a lire une vidéo entièrement chargée en 360P :/ fallait que je diminue la fenêtre, et que je masque le Dock, et encore j'avais parfois de légers Lague, et la en 480P sa tourne nickel avec 10% libre...a ne rien comprendre. ils avaient les même conditions !!

Je me souvient de mon iBook G3 Vert <3 366Mhz j'arrivais a lire les vidéo 360P en Streaming Wifi a 10 Mètres de ma LiveBox ^....^


----------

